# Scene Notes Dock



## Exeldro (Nov 15, 2021)

Exeldro submitted a new resource:

Scene Notes Dock - add notes to scenes using a dock in OBS



> Plugin for OBS Studio allowing you to create a Dock for showing and editing notes for the current active scene.
> View attachment 77063



Read more about this resource...


----------



## wilderf353 (Nov 16, 2021)

This is nice.

Any chance of adding a _count up timer_ in a status bar to the dock, that can be toggled on/off on a menu?


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 17, 2021)

@wilderf353 can you explain why you want a timer in the scene notes dock? At what moment should the timer start, stop and reset?


----------



## wilderf353 (Nov 17, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @wilderf353 can you explain why you want a timer in the scene notes dock? At what moment should the timer start, stop and reset?



We use OBS Studio at my church with a multi-camera setup. With the idea that changing camera views enhances visual interest and it breaks up the monotony of a single head-shot during long segments, it is nice to rotate through the different cameras. The problem with changing cameras manually is that you need to keep track on how long the current camera has been displayed.

I wrote a Lua script to do this, but it requires a manual installation and the installation of your _source dock _plugin. If you added a count up timer that starts automatically when the scene becomes active I could close my project, because your plugin would do everything mine does, but better. 

See Scene count up timer for more information.


----------



## wilderf353 (Nov 17, 2021)

I posted the wrong link above. Here is the correct one:  Scene count up timer


----------



## wre.specter (Nov 18, 2021)

I started the addition of a 'scene unique note' field in the source dock and features of the scene count up timer was frosting on the cake.  These are great features and thanks for taking on my thought of a Note to the operator and adding a professional spin.  I manage the broadcast of our weekly church service but I also sing in the choir.  Therefore we have a weekly operator to control scenes.  Passing the ideas via the notes during the service is valuable.  The timer was an asset to cuing music and the minister of the start of the service and position in the YouTube data stream.  We typically have a 5 minute video started 5 minutes before the service.  Sometimes the organist has a long prelude and would like to overlay a segment of the sound of the prelude over the sound track of the video.  The cue to the organist is given at a given time into that video and the microphones are manually enabled at that time.  When is decided before the service and the note would be posted at the start of the video scene.  There are scene changes posted via a 'Automatic Scene Switcher' transition to a new scenes during the prelude.  The up timer (say 3 minutes into the 'leadin' scene) provides the operator the necessary information to switch the sound system settings.  Thanks yo very much for these enhancement.


----------



## avgjoefriday (Nov 18, 2021)

Hi Exeldro,

Thank you for once again creating a great plugin!

I have one question.....  Is there a way to programmatically load scene notes into the scene notes dock?  

My use case is that I have been looking for that perfect way to work with PowerPoint in OBS.  After trying display capture and several other various plugins, I finally decided it would be easier to let OBS do all the driving.

I wrote a PowerShell script to export out all of my slides as 1920x1080 PNG files and to export out my speaker's notes.
I have then used the OBS Scene Importer (https://github.com/alexdean/obs_scene_importer)  to bring in each slide as a scene.
I have then added in a plugin to have Next Scene/Previous Scene hotkeys to move through the presentation (https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/next-scene-and-previous-scene-hotkeys.1018/)

Seeing this plugin made me wonder if I could somehow programmatically move my speaker's notes that have been exported from PowerPoint  into OBS Scenes.

Thanks!
Scott


----------



## jegadk (Nov 19, 2021)

wilderf353 said:


> We use OBS Studio at my church with a multi-camera setup. With the idea that changing camera views enhances visual interest and it breaks up the monotony of a single head-shot during long segments, it is nice to rotate through the different cameras. The problem with changing cameras manually is that you need to keep track on how long the current camera has been displayed.
> 
> I wrote a Lua script to do this, but it requires a manual installation and the installation of your _source dock _plugin. If you added a count up timer that starts automatically when the scene becomes active I could close my project, because your plugin would do everything mine does, but better.
> 
> See Scene count up timer for more information.


This timer could be good. But better have it on the Source Dock


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 19, 2021)

@avgjoefriday the scene importer code would need a change to set the "notes" setting on the scene


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Glendan (Dec 18, 2021)

Thanks for this. Very handy to add notes for those under training and to explain the configuration. Just one small request. It seems to me that it should display in synch with the Preview pane rather than the Program pane. The scenes dock changes with Source selection for the preview and it would be good to have options for the scene notes to also change with the Scene selection in Preview. For your consideration...


----------



## TheDigitalSolutioner_DanA (Dec 20, 2021)

Thanks....was looking for something like this! Now if we could get a button that auto scrolls with the option to control pace, we can then use it as a script.  Also then if we combine that with Advance Scene Switcher, once it reaches the end of the script, it could auto change scenes.


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 29, 2021)

Exeldro updated Scene Notes Dock with a new update entry:

Version 0.0.2



> add option to attach to preview in studio mode
> View attachment 78469



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 3, 2022)

Exeldro updated Scene Notes Dock with a new update entry:

Version 0.0.3



> add list format options (requested by @EposVox )
> add hotkey to insert the current time



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Inverge Design (Jan 9, 2022)

I'm having trouble getting this plug-in installed on my Ubuntu OBS.
I've tried placing the extracted Linux-specific version in ~/.config/obs-studio/plugins/   &  /usr/share/obs/obs-plugins/ (Also changing the permissions to root:root to match the other system-wide plugins).
But neither directory seems to cause it to load. I also noticed that buy default the permissions for the folder are myself as the owner, but the folder belonging to the user-group Docker which I found kind of strange. It makes sense for when the developer is running it in a test environment, but I feel like that should probably be changed before it gets released for download. 
On the Github for the plug-in I don't see any really detailed installation instructions for Linux, and I've installed many plug-ins successfully in the past.


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 9, 2022)

@Inverge Design does the plugin show in your OBS log file?


----------



## Inverge Design (Jan 10, 2022)

Thank you for the response.

For some reason I didn't even think to check the logs before posting.
09:21:00 PM.117: os_dlopen(/home/drown/.config/obs-studio/plugins/scene-notes-dock/bin/64bit/scene-notes-dock.so->/home/drown/.config/obs-studio/plugins/scene-notes-dock/bin/64bit/scene-notes-dock.so): /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Core.so.5: version `Qt_5.12' not found (required by /home/drown/.config/obs-studio/plugins/scene-notes-dock/bin/64bit/scene-notes-dock.so)
09:21:00 PM.117: 
09:21:00 PM.117: Module '/home/drown/.config/obs-studio/plugins/scene-notes-dock/bin/64bit/scene-notes-dock.so' not loaded
So clearly "libqt5core" is my missing dependency. I'm familiar with Qt, it's a UI/visual command toolkit, and so I've done a search of my system and found this entry so it seems like it IS present.
libqt5core5a/bionic-updates,bionic-security,now 5.9.5+dfsg-0ubuntu2.6 amd64 [installed] Qt 5 core module
I'm running Ubuntu 18.04 OBS ver. 27.0.1 | There is a newer OBS version in my updates queue, but I often hold off on updates as a precaution because I hate to run into issues that will prevent me from getting things done.
I didn't notice a requirement for a certain OBS version for this though, any thoughts?


----------



## samproof (Jan 19, 2022)

Where does the information get saved (like what's the file path)? 

I have a user submitted question on my chatbot, that saves to a local .txt file, If I could route it to Scene Notes that would be awesome


----------



## Exeldro (Jan 20, 2022)

@samproof it is saved in the JSON of the scene collection


----------



## TheMoo_spl (Feb 5, 2022)

I really love this, it means I don't need an extra document open constantly! I think the only thing it needs now is an option for global notes and/or choosing which scenes info appears on


----------



## datlaunchystark (Feb 14, 2022)

Awesome plugin!  Although I do have an idea that you might want to consider.  An option to lock the text in the right click menu, so you don't accidently edit it while using hotkeys for example?
Just though I'd mention that idea :)


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 14, 2022)

Exeldro updated Scene Notes Dock with a new update entry:

Version 0.0.4



> Add option to lock the notes of a scene, making them read only.
> View attachment 80199



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## datlaunchystark (Feb 15, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Scene Notes Dock with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 0.0.4
> 
> ...


OMG you're so awesome thx!


----------



## lucaw83 (Feb 22, 2022)

Wow cool!
It would be great if we could somehow sync the notes with a teleprompter, e.g. this one: https://github.com/zilahir/teleprompter
If you switch to another scene, it could send the corresponding notes to the teleprompter.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 22, 2022)

@lucaw83 would it be enough to add font size and automatic scrolling to the scene notes dock?


----------



## lucaw83 (Feb 22, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @lucaw83 would it be enough to add font size and automatic scrolling to the scene notes dock?


unfortunately not, as I bought a simple teleprompter (it uses an Android phone to display the text). But let me see, maybe I can figure out something.


----------



## AlaskaBorg (Mar 22, 2022)

Exeldro, first thank you for ALL that you do for the OBS Studio Community. This is a bit of a twist. Is it possible to programmatically send text to the Scene Notes Dock? 

My thought was that Lioranboard or Mix It Up can report in this dock people that cheered, tipped or subbed. Then you won't lose track of them in a busy chatbox. 

When the Alert event fires, user data is available to Lioranboard and Mix It Up. 
Just like Lioranboard can send text to a Text-GDI control, I would like to send text about the viewer (User name Channel URL) and what they just did (Cheered, Tipped, or Subbed) to the scene notes dock in a variable or some magic you come up with :).


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 22, 2022)

@AlaskaBorg I would use a text source for that and dock the text source with the source dock plugin


----------



## AlaskaBorg (Mar 22, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @AlaskaBorg I would use a text source for that and dock the text source with the source dock plugin


I had forgotten about this one. I saw the Andilippi video on this but forgot. I believe this will do the trick sir, thanks in advance!


----------



## TheOrignl (Apr 29, 2022)

@Exeldro Can this project be modified to be a front-end for editing files belonging to _Text (GDI+)_ Source(s) marked Read from file?


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 1, 2022)

Exeldro updated Scene Notes Dock with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.1



> add option to save notes in html file
> OBS version 28 support



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## fgomezz (Sep 26, 2022)

Hi...thanks for the addin...It would be nice if we could use this scene notes as a telepromter...the thing is to have some properties where to set an auto scroll of the text and speed, so I have to press a botton to scroll down.


----------



## Tormy (Nov 20, 2022)

When I copy from the note and I paste on any document, it pastes also a LF character before the pasted line. It seems that this charachter is always added during the Copy  phase


----------

